# Apprenticeship Recommendation



## rubiarubia (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm hoping to start culinary school (for pastry) within the next year, but am seriously considering an apprenticeship instead. I am not looking at any private schools, but rather some reputable community college programs (mostly in Seattle, also maybe Oregon). 

I'm wondering if anyone has any information or experience with apprenticeships for pastry. I'm located in Northern California but am willing to relocate, as long as I can get a good education. I currently have about a year of industry experience, including baker, garde manger/pantry, asst. pastry chef and, most recently, working on the line.

I would love any recommendations or tips, either from reputation or personal experience. I'm hoping, of course, to do an ACF apprenticeship, but since I'm willing to relocate, my options are overwhelming.

Thanks!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Start using internet now.Locate all good places and send them an E-mail. Start with Greenbrier Hotel in White Sulphur Springs Virginia, one of the best apprentice programs in the US and a first class huge hotel and club.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

*Greenbrier*'s apprenticeship program is a "finishing" apprenticeship. They only admit applicants with a 2-year degree in Culinary Arts, or 5 years of experience in premium resort or hotel kitchens. Their *blog*.

*ACF Apprenticeships*


----------

